# Just want to say



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Since I can't say this to the one i love anymore, I want to tell everyone whose hearts are hurting, who are going through this, I love you all. Sweet dreams to everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Aren't you the sweet guy!

Sweet dreams to you too!


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Proud you're such a sweetie. Your wife is a total idiot to do this to you and your children.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Really do feel for you man
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Since I didn't see this last night let me tell you Proud, *Good morning!* Let's hope this is a good day for you and all here.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I love you too Proud, but... (wait for it)... I'm not in love with you. 



Don't mind the dark humour.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I love you Proud. But I love CanGuy too!... I just can't decide!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

No - you can't have my Bud Light...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

My feelings are all over the place.... I need space! I need to find myself!....


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

You guys are hilarious :rofl:


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

You guys have made me laugh


----------



## Struggling4ever (Jan 9, 2012)

canguy66 said:


> I love you too Proud, but... (wait for it)... I'm not in love with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the dark humour.


I love the dark humor......but...............OUCH! lol


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

(From my stbxw's mind?)....

And another thing... I just don't know if you're the person I want to spend the rest of my life with! I'm just not happy _(yet I'm not doing anything to help make myself happy and am blaming you for my unhappiness. I'm also projecting my feelings of inadequacy on you and expecting you to change, because after all, you're the one with the problems, not me. So, I'll separate from you, get my own place and bask in the high of being independent again, showing off my new place to my family and friends, and be happy to be single again. But no, I don't want you to move on. You see, I still don't know about us, and in case the grass isn't greener on the other side, I want you to be there for me. Yes, I know I'm seeing you an option, and that's unfair to you, but this is all about me you know.)._


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

canguy66 said:


> (From my stbxw's mind?)....
> 
> And another thing... I just don't know if you're the person I want to spend the rest of my life with! I'm just not happy _(yet I'm not doing anything to help make myself happy and am blaming you for my unhappiness. I'm also projecting my feelings of inadequacy on you and expecting you to change, because after all, you're the one with the problems, not me. So, I'll separate from you, get my own place and bask in the high of being independent again, showing off my new place to my family and friends, and be happy to be single again. But no, I don't want you to move on. You see, I still don't know about us, and in case the grass isn't greener on the other side, I want you to be there for me. Yes, I know I'm seeing you an option, and that's unfair to you, but this is all about me you know.)._


Sounds pretty familiar!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry but I just want to be friends. I love the OW but it's my Bday 2 morro and I want to spend it with you and the kids! 
Confused.com!!
Hugs to you proud
Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Sorry but I just want to be friends. I love the OW but it's my Bday 2 morro and I want to spend it with you and the kids!
> Confused.com!!
> Hugs to you proud
> Xx
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


SeRiOusLy!!
Insane!


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

not only that, i don't think i EVER loved you!

tx you guys for the laughs


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

No - I don't think counseling will do any good. It's just too far gone...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Proud, I've chosen CanGuy. I'm sorry if I'm hurting you. You didn't do anything wrong. It's me. It's all about me. I love you but I've grown in a different direction.

Feel free to start dating one of the other posters, I'll understand. 

Just so you'll know I still care about you, I have scheduled an appointment with an individual counselor next Tuesday. She's really cool and she'll be able to help you understand why you don't meet my needs any more.

I will always care about you. I don't deserve to be loved by a poster like you.

...Oh, and I need you to come over fix the leaky faucet in my kitchen tomorrow night. CanGuy and I are going out on a date so you'll have no one to bother you while you work.

Hugs!


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Someone come over and kill a spider for me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

calvin said:


> Someone come over and kill a spider for me?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will kill the spider if you buy, ______ for me...I mean the kids.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

(More from my stbxw's mind...)

_Yes, I was the one who chose to leave the marriage. You're a great guy, a great catch and any woman would be lucky to have you, but you're just not the guy for me, but I would recommend you to any of my single friends! Yes, I know that's messed up.

As I've told you, I'm just not happy, and I am so lucky to have girlfriends who are there to support me and cheer me on for being an independent woman who made a difficult choice to leave such as great husband! But I have to say... I'm lucky none of them are kicking my behind and challenging my decisions. I was hoping for blind support and that's what I'm getting! My friends are great! Unquestioned solidarity! Oh, and they think you're a great guy too!

I hope you're doing ok, but I really don't care. Actually, I hope you're not, because that would hurt me. Now that the novelty of my new place is wearing off, my friends aren't as available to me anymore, and I feel lonely sometimes, but I have to be strong! I also can't show anyone that I made a mistake. You know me, saving face is number one! _


----------

